# PHEASANT FOREVER BANQUET IN SW NODAK



## WAMRE (Aug 20, 2003)

I'M LOOKING FOR ANY PHEASANT FOREVER BANQUETS IN SW NORTH DAKOTA IN THE MIDDLE OF OCTOBER. REGENT HAD ONE LAST YEAR THAT WE MADE, AND WE WERE HOPING TO MAKE ANOTHER THIS YEAR. I'M AN OUT OF STATER NOW BUT GREW UP IN DICKINSON AND HAVE A FARM NEAR HETTINGER. IF ANYONE KNOWS OF ANY PLEASE EMAIL OR POST IT.

THANKS,
WADE


----------



## raineyriver (Sep 20, 2003)

Im new up here having moved recently to Harvey
but I bet you could contact Rod Dockter
[email protected] . Im sure he would know.

Date Event Contact Location 
Sept. 16 Pick-up Raffle Todd Porter 255-0812
Amvets - Bismarck, ND 
Feb. 5 2005 Membership Banquet 
Rod Dockter [email protected] 
Amvets - Bismarck, ND


----------



## WAMRE (Aug 20, 2003)

THANK YOU. I WILL GIVE HIM A TRY.

THANKS WADE,


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Wade,

Are you any relation to Ross?


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Any updates on PF banquets in the state?


----------



## WAMRE (Aug 20, 2003)

HEY TUMBLEBUCK,

YES I KNOW ROSS. HE IS MY BROTHER. WE WILL BE UP AT THE FARM THE 15TH THROUGH THE 24TH OF OCTOBER.

WADE


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

your brother has done some work for my company in the past. Great guy to work with.

Tell him I'm still waiting for that invitation for pheasant hunting!


----------

